# 22" Tires



## Kamron34 (Jul 6, 2002)

What is the lowest profile or the thinnest 22 inch tire and 20 inch tire?


----------



## Kamron34 (Jul 6, 2002)

Does anybody know? All help is appreciated.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

falcon makes some pretty thin tires for 22"...


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

Dont forget that the lower profile you go, the more you open your self up for blow outs. And replacing a flat damaged 22incher aint cheap


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

smallest 22 i've seen is 265 35 22 by pirelli and 20 is 245 35 20 if they aren't the smallest they are the most common


----------



## immortalsouljah (Oct 1, 2001)

nitto makes a 225 35 20 and pirelli makes a 265 35 22


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

whats the tires going on?


----------



## low5960 (Aug 14, 2002)

285-30-22 PIRELLI


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

THEY MAKE A 255/30R22 AND A 225/30R20


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

I just put some General Exclaim 225-30-20's on my Benz. I'm really happy with them for cheap tires. Picked them up on Ebay for less than 500 shipped.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kamron34_@May 19 2003, 07:32 PM~705845
> *What is the lowest profile or the thinnest 22 inch tire and 20 inch tire?
> *


For 22 it's... 235/30R22


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm riding Pirelli 295/25/22 on the rear of my SS. 










In the front I've got 265/30/22


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

I have 255/30/22 on my caddy.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

theres a 25series


----------

